

Feds arrest man who juiced Google's 'just be evil' search - tomsaffell
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/12/06/foul_mouth_webmaster_arrested/

======
blahedo
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1977048>

